# Cosleeping on Vacation (hotel beds)?



## eurythmyrose (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi! We are about to leave for our first family beach vacation! Yeah! Overall, I am really excited. My only concern is about sleeping. At home DD goes to sleep in her amby after nursing. Then when she wakes up a few hours later to nurse she comes to be with me on a mat on the floor. I've got the mat up against one wall with a body pillow along it and I sleep on the other side of the bed with DD between me and the wall. She seems to sleep better the rest of the night just staying with me, so I don't usually move her back to the amby.

I am going to take the amby with us and I can get a side rail for the beach house bed through a rental company there. But we are going to have to spend some time in a hotel too. Do hotels have side rails? I know that they will have a crib but I kind of think not side rails. What can I do instead? DD is a VERY active 7 month old. She can be all over the place in bed (usually ending up sideways or upside down). I am really concerned that just putting pillows along the edge wont help. Also, what about the bottom of the beds? If we had a king bed for just the two of us, it might be ok, but our choice is either one king (for DH, DD and me) or two doubles. She and I are used to not having to worry about falling out of our double size mat. But the same size bed a few feet off of the floor might not give us enough room for error. My husband has HORRIBLE insomnia and wakes really easily so at home he sleeps in his own bed. I don't think it would work for us to sleep in the king and put DD between us. DH wouldn't sleep a wink between worry about hurting her and her kicking/poking/touching/giggling at him (which I am used to and can ignore).

What have other co-sleeping moms done when on the road and in hotels?


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

Can you bring your mat and bodypillow with you?

No hotels I've been to have side rails available, they have cribs, maybe you could sidecar?

They also have hide-a-bed's, maybe you could take the matteress off of that and put it in the floor?

We've always just co-slept in a King sized on vacations, but DS1 has slept heavily since he was 1 year and we did a pack and play next to the bed when traveling before that (btw I was pretty sleepless though. He didn't like it.







)

Have a great vacation!


----------



## KnitLady (Jul 6, 2006)

We have one of these. http://www.toddlercoddler.com/other_...z/bedbugz.html

It's an inflatable pillow with an elastic strap that goes around the mattress. It says that it won't fit on a king, but it will fit with no problems. We actually use it on our king every night and we always take it to hotels.


----------



## BarefootScientist (Jul 24, 2007)

In all the hotels I've ever been to with DS, we've just slept in a king, all of us. IME their pillows are very big and heavy, heavy enough to keep DS in bed, and their cribs are actually playpens and there is no way he was going to sleep in those.

But it probably depends on the hotel too. Could you just put her back in the Amby if you were worried about her rolling out of bed?


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Can you keep your lo between you? Are there two of you? When I traveled alone with dd, I put extra pillows along the other side of the hotel bed and tucked the bed spread in over them, and put her between me and the pillows. It worked fine for us.


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh geez, I didn't even think about co sleeping in the hotel! We are going to a wedding in a month.
Maybe have the baby sleep in between you two? We don't sleep that way at home, but maybe it work. That's the only thing I can think of right now.


----------



## ramama (Apr 13, 2007)

The hotels that I've been in have all had bed rails available. Call ahead if you can so that they'll have some ready for you (if they offer them). Sometimes they are in high demand. Also, the hotels we have been in have had one of the beds rather close to the wall, with about a one-foot gap. A couple of times we have been only able to get, perhaps, one bed rail (we have 2 kids) and the hotel staff was really good about bringing up tons of extra pillows and comforters to stuff in the gap between the wall and bed and make it a lot safer. Hope you find something that works!


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I thinking bringing the mat might work best (how the heck do you sleep comfortably on that, btw?)

Our kids have always slept in our queen size with us though we do have a side carred crib none of them sleep in it till they are much older.


----------



## Xpcting#3 (Nov 7, 2007)

We've started bringing a collapsible bedrail, but often we just slide chairs or a table up to the side of the bed & buffer w/ pillows...


----------



## eurythmyrose (Aug 10, 2007)

If my husband weren't such a terribly light (and grumpy, I might add) sleeper, it would work fine for our baby to sleep between us. DD is just too active for him to get a good night sleep. That is why we are in different beds for now. I do have to say, I am looking forward to "having" to all share a bed, for a change. Maybe it will go really well and it will convince DH that DD and I should move back into our bedroom. I'm not holding my breath, though.

I hadn't even asked the hotel if they have a bed rail, so I will do that. I did almost buy the inflatable bed rail, but some of the reviewers said that it just slipped right off the bed when their LO rolled over. So, we didn't get it. I suppose she can just sleep in the Amby all night too. I am just so used to being able to drift back to sleep nursing, so it might be a more wakeful night moving her back and forth. At least it is just one night each way in the hotel. Once we get to the beach, we should be set.

Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## beru (Nov 19, 2007)

My husband and I get two doublebeds. Our toddler sleeps with Dad and I push the bed into the corner. There really isn't a gap but I line the edge with pillows anyway. My baby then sleeps between me and the wall. This has worked in 3 different hotels. The beds were heavy. I knew I didn't have a guarantee that the beds would move so I had a backup plan (a peapod, which would have been a disaster).


----------

